# Wide for Canon FF, Tokina 17mm f/3.5, anyone?



## martti (Feb 23, 2016)

I gave my Rokinon 14mm to my son to take pictures of the northern skies.
So I got an excuse to get something to replace it. I do not want to spend a lot so I left the Canon zoom out of the consideration as well as the 14mm EF. From a couple of old reviews I learned that this particular lens is small and sharp an comfortably priced. Also, you can fit a filter on it to protect it agains salty sprays and dust.

Is there anyone on this site who could post sample pictures by this Tokina?
I could get one at 300 dollars on eBay. Too much?


----------



## Pookie (Feb 23, 2016)

I've used the Tokina. I bought a few WA lenses to try before keeping. I went with the Sigma 15mm f/2.8.... great lens. I use it often.


----------



## martti (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks, Pookie.
Isn't this Sigma a fish eye lens?


----------

